# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  New to plants

## Mjk412

I plan on setting up two terrariums. One for dart frogs and the other for tree frogs.  I plan on making a DIY background with foam and then eco earth on top of that. I don't have a clue as to what plants or moss I want. Something easy.   How do I keep the moss, and plants alive in a terrarium?  Do they need fertilizers, or anything?  I want the plants to grow,be healthy, and live a long time.

----------


## limnologist

if you want pretty, easy-to-care-for plants stick to bromelaids, pothos and peace lilies.

----------


## Carlos

Shredded coco has no plant nutrients on it.  You want an ABG type soil made for vivariums if interested in growing live plants.  The ABG plus the nutrients from organic decay in vivarium will feed off the plants.  You can get more info on suitable plants in here or any of Bill's other vivarium threads:  http://www.frogforum.net/plants-plan...nt-thread.html. Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------

deranged chipmunk, Heatheranne

----------


## bill

You can fertilize the plants in numerous ways. But the way I suggest to beginners with plants is exactly what Carlos touched on. A soil mix high in nutrients, like ABG mix. Moss will grow just utilizing the minerals that are in treated tap water, as will most epiphytic plants like bromeliads and tillandsias

----------

Heatheranne

----------

